# Watson



## tcbemis (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi! Watson (female) will be 11 weeks Friday, and we'll have had her 2 weeks. Just curious if you think there's bully in her? She had several characteristics, including webbed toes. We just sent out her DNA test yesterday!! 
Thanks!























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Personally the only trait I see is the rose pricked ears but others may see something in the mix. Cute looking pup though. Thanks for sharing the pics.

Joe


----------



## tcbemis (Jul 25, 2018)

jttar said:


> Personally the only trait I see is the rose pricked ears but others may see something in the mix. Cute looking pup though. Thanks for sharing the pics.
> 
> Joe


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I don’t really see a whole lot of bull breed in there myself but that’s not to say there isn’t. Also webbed feet isn’t necessarily a bull breed trait. All dogs have some semblance of webbing but the water dogs - like retrievers are more prone to true webbed feet as it helps them swim. Bull breeds are typically not real swimmers because they are so muscle bound. Just food for thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcbemis (Jul 25, 2018)

DynamicDuo said:


> I don't really see a whole lot of bull breed in there myself but that's not to say there isn't. Also webbed feet isn't necessarily a bull breed trait. All dogs have some semblance of webbing but the water dogs - like retrievers are more prone to true webbed feet as it helps them swim. Bull breeds are typically not real swimmers because they are so muscle bound. Just food for thought.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We got Watson's DNA results *drumroll* she's mostly #americanstaffordshireterrier #germanshepherd and #germanwirehairedpointer
I say mostly AmStaff though. Besides looking the part, the zoomies take over at least 3 times a day now 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

